# My other hobby!



## newlycrunchy (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been a crocheter for quite a number of years.. and man.. I'm having fun..


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 17, 2013)

I love it! ...now if it was only Greenbay Packers.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 17, 2013)

Hail to the Redskins!


----------



## Ancel (Jul 18, 2013)

That's crazy! You must really know your way around a crotchet hook


----------



## LearnHowToMakeBows (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay your crochet skills are light years ahead of mine! I cannot believe you made that.  LOVE it.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow that's nice and some serious detail. I know a lot of knitters but you can't usually get details like that. How big is it? 

Have to add... Niners! We have it this year.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 6, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece of work...


----------



## dyclement05 (Aug 11, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> I love it! ...now if it was only Greenbay Packers.



Yesss!! Go PACK, GO!!


----------



## Stakie (Aug 11, 2013)

I envy you! I've been crocheting for about a year, and I am still barely making a good headband by myself. =P

It looks great btw. Good work!


----------



## MsMillie55 (Nov 2, 2013)

_________________________________________
[urlhttp://www.amazon.com/Marinade-Recipes-Ultimate-Recipe-Daily-ebook/dp/B014FFPIRK/]Marinade Recipes: The Ultimate Marinade Recipe Book for Your Daily Meals[/url]


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 2, 2013)

Daaaaaaaang! Awesome skills! Bet you have a great reserve of patience!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow! What a talent! When it comes to crochet and knitting I am lost! I admire anyone who can do it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

You are the one getting inspirations. One of my friend been crocheting for about a year but never get a success as she don't really enjoy it.


----------



## tklechak (Dec 13, 2013)

*your other hobby ..*

Awesome job!!!!!!;-)


----------

